# Invader Zim: Enter the Florpus



## CaptainCool (Aug 16, 2019)

It's been so long since I watched Zim on TV... Today the movie was released on Netflix.

It was fun to watch and just as mindless and insane as I wanted it to be.
But after such a long time it was just a really long episode of Zim. That's what it felt like.

Not that this is a bad thing! More Zim is always great. But I was hoping for a conclusion to the story of Zim and Dib.

The scripts for episodes after the last one that aired on TV before the show got cancelled are available on the internet. They do explain what the deal with Zim is, more of his history and there is an actual ending in which Zim is defeated by Dib.

None of that was used.
I liked it but it makes me want to see more but it looks like that isn't gonna happen, at least not in a long time


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 16, 2019)

I thought it was fantastic and pretty damn funny! The art style change was a little off putting admittedly, though the creeator was really able to capture the original humor and tone of the original series for the most part. As if no time had passed at all, while adding it's own twists on the series. 

The sudden more emotionally grounded family story with dib and his surrounding family was a stark break from the usually cynical and pessimistic tone tho. I didn't mind it though, I though it worked. Was probably the best cartoon reboot I saw in a while!


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm working on rewatching all of the episodes on Hulu before I watch the movie. I remember when the series first premiered, during Slime Time Live (those were the days...) and it was so weird and I loved it! Have the DVDs still and the comics.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2019)

I enjoyed the movie; I agree that it was like a big episode. :]


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2019)

I've yet to watch the movie, but part of me is kind of okay with the decision to not make more episodes of Zim


----------



## FodderForGayBirds (Aug 20, 2019)

I loved the movie! The art change is only weird if you haven't read the comics that were being made well after the show had cancelled.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 20, 2019)

I was a fan of Jhonen Vasquez back in my teens. I'm scared of the memories it might rekindle but I'm curious.

I don't want to derail this thread but I would be more excited if JV did some more JtHM stuff. Nny was my first real crush (I was 13, I didn't know any better.) Damn.


----------

